# How to Fillet a Pompano?



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Caught some the other day and let em go, I have heard they are very good eating.
Any help how to Fillet would be appreciated, as well as cooking advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

nah, they're wortless. Next time, bring em all to me and I'll feed em to my cat....... 















j/k. Fillet and skin em like any other fish. Very tasty fried, baked, broiled or stuffed w/ crabmeat!


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*Cookin'*

actually just clean them. the big thing in florida is to bake them, they are also good fried, just like a spot.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good luck filleting that thing. Make sure you use your thinnest blade and get it as sharp as you can.

I usually just broil them with the heads on. Cook up quick.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks to all


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

They can be a bit tricky to fillet.........However if not filled, and fried or broiled just right, the meat will fall off the bones easily


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

J-E-T-S said:


> Caught some the other day and let em go, I have heard they are very good eating.
> Any help how to Fillet would be appreciated, as well as cooking advice.
> 
> Thanks.



*you forgot to tell us where you caught them at ! *


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Pompano were caught at LIP.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

fillet pompano in the same manner as you would a flounder, make a cut down the lateral line of the fish starting right under the pectoral fin contine the cut to were the tail goes from meat to fin. Then slide you knife inbetween the fillet and the bone and with long patient sweeps free meat from the bone. Youll end up with four fillets just like a flounder. I found this easier than the method for filleting round fish because of how flat pompano are, similar to a flounder.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

lynnpier06 said:


> fillet pompano in the same manner as you would a flounder, make a cut down the lateral line of the fish starting right under the pectoral fin contine the cut to were the tail goes from meat to fin. Then slide you knife inbetween the fillet and the bone and with long patient sweeps free meat from the bone. Youll end up with four fillets just like a flounder. I found this easier than the method for filleting round fish because of how flat pompano are, similar to a flounder.


i do the exact same thing. doesnt waste hardly any meat.

pomps are probly my 2nd favorite to eat behind dolphin.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

That method sounds great, will give it a try, thanks...


----------

